# UAD PolyMax



## Pier (Nov 8, 2022)

Sounds fantastic. Shame it's only available for Spark subscribers or owners of UAD hardware.











PolyMAX Synth | UAD Audio Plugins | Universal Audio


PolyMAX is our vintage-inspired synth that gives producers, sound designers, and musicians fat analog tones from the golden age of polysynthesis.




www.uaudio.com


----------



## KEM (Nov 8, 2022)

I’ll give them props for opening the video with “Swedish Brass” as the first preset, still hate UAD though


----------



## 3DC (Nov 8, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’ll give them props for opening the video with “Swedish Brass” as the first preset, still hate UAD though


I am not impressed either. Too flat or clean or whatever the official word is in English.


----------



## Pier (Nov 11, 2022)

Check this out.

UAD actually built a custom mini hardware synth on a prototype board that they then modeled.

Pretty cool huh?






UADx/Spark PolyMAX Synthesizer - Official Q&A w/ Patrick Aurelio


I would of loved to see more unison and poly modes. The synth is quite beefy, plenty of options and FX.



uadforum.com


----------



## Pier (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 12, 2022)

Pier said:


> Check this out.
> 
> UAD actually built a custom mini hardware synth on a prototype board that they then modeled.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work for modelling a new synth! Kudos for that at least. Bit expensive at $199 though.


----------



## Axl (Nov 12, 2022)

It would be so cool if they made a hardware synth that could also act as a controller for the software.


----------

